# Carrot Bread



## oldcoot (Sep 7, 2003)

O.K.  I did it.  I made carrot bread with plenty of carrot, as the photo proves:







I went all out nutritionally, too:  honey, olive oil, whole wheat flour only, raisins, cranberries, walnuts, heavy creqm, egg, sesame seed,  and, of course, carrots.

I wanted to be sure I could taste 'em.  And I could.  Tasted like a bad carrot sandwich.

But then I don't care for whlole wheat bread or  dried grapes or cranberries (luv 'em fresh!) or, in the case of grapes, fermented)

O.K. So I don't have a life....


----------



## esther (Sep 8, 2003)

oldcoot, are you booooored? just a little bit? cute, anyhow. it sort of reminds me of something else i saw. so, people are always trying to put interesting spins on traditional jewish food. so, gefilte fish, for example which traditionaly is a fish minced with veggies and eggs cooking in a log and sliced, or in individual balls, with the signature slice of carrot on the top. i saw a loaf of fish, that while it was still raw, someone stuck a whole carrot in the middle, prior to boiling. so when it was sliced, the little bit of carrot was in the middle.


----------

